

Facebook Pretty rotten Easter egg - atularora
http://thegreenwolf.tumblr.com/post/15273643684/dear-facebook-no-switching-over-to-leet-speak

======
zenazn
Facebook translations are crowdsourced. Doesn't excuse this particular case,
but don't assume it was anything malicious on Facebook's part.

~~~
cheald
This is the correct answer. Someone accepted the translation without thinking
too much about it, but it's almost certain that it wasn't a Facebook employee
who decided on that "translation".

------
walrus
They seem to have changed it already. It's "F3m413" for female and "Male" for
male now.

------
freehunter
So you switch to a novelty translation yet have no sense of humor?

Granted it's in bad taste, but... it's fucking 1337 speak.

------
pavel_lishin
So what does it substitute for various races? And what's the "male" leet-speak
equivalent?

